# ^^ndstitle-1242^^



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1242^^


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 21, 2006)

Bout time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3 RPGs to spend this weekend on..


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice week for the DSL... and Xmas is coming


----------



## bakhalishta (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh god YES!!
I can finally see why those bastards at IGN gave it a 7.5


----------



## Kosmo (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJBurkey (Oct 21, 2006)

ZOMG!


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 21, 2006)

OK.  Works on SuperCard SD with Trim ROM: ON & Enable Patch Card Access: High.  Nothing else on.  The save game needs to be on the SD.

It works GREAT!  GREAT GAME!!


----------



## XmemphistoX (Oct 21, 2006)

So does this suck or what?  I'm cant try it cause im still waiting for my ds-x


----------



## blackeromegalon (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been waiting for this ever since I tried the Japanese version.
The english version has a MASSIVE DAMAGE reference. I don't know whether that's a good sign or a bad one about the quality of the translation. For those familiar with Working Designs work, I wasn't a fan.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 21, 2006)

HAPPY!  HAPPY!  HAPPY!  HAPPY!  HAPPY!  HAPPY!  HAPPY!


----------



## amrod (Oct 21, 2006)

nice... now which to play thur 1st, this or mana


----------



## jeffkong (Oct 21, 2006)

wow, this has been a big day for english RPG releases

hopefully with the success of DS in Japan, there will be many more to come too


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 21, 2006)

Figures I have to go in 5 minutes and my site doesn't have it yet :'<
This will be one long, contactless week.

Still, can't wait to play.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 21, 2006)

QUOTE(bakhalishta @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> Oh god YES!!
> I can finally see why those bastards at IGN gave it a 7.5



Yeah, from their review it sounds like they enjoyed the game. Really had no merit for giving it anything less than an 8.0 since their review are NOT AN AVERAGE (what a load). But, then again maybe it sucks since I haven't played it yet


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2006)

Works flawlessly on the DS-Xtreme.
But I spent 10 minutes trying to figure out the meaning of the introduction movie.
I found it so boring that I gave up and turned off my DS!


----------



## Kirby102 (Oct 21, 2006)

Works with *M3SD E29* with settings of *4xDMA, Trim, Force R/W on GM29*


----------



## Harsky (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh wow, a FOURTH RPG. Man, I think I died and gone to RPG heaven. Only thing that would make it better is if the Elite Beat Agents and the Japanese version of Phoenix Wright 2 is also leaked early.


----------



## OrR (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay! I'm really excited about this...


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 21, 2006)

Searching for a site that has this... I have two minutes to find and download this, other wise I'm without internet for a whole week, and thus no contact.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Djammer (Oct 21, 2006)

well it certainly has been a great scene day for releases...

-=wicked=-


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Oct 21, 2006)

For some reason today reminded me of STAN in monkey island.Especially  the part which you sealed him in the coffin.But  instead of STAN you had the PSP


----------



## m_babble (Oct 21, 2006)

Freaking awesome!


----------



## Nocturno (Oct 21, 2006)

wow another game, I don´t know which one to play first,,  any reviews yet?


----------



## kildjean (Oct 21, 2006)

Contact is running fine in M3 CF Adapter.  Settings are:

Safe Mode + No Trim Rom

Good Playing!


----------



## zatelli (Oct 21, 2006)

4 top notch releases, all rpgs within 2 days, that's quite good. *Clap*Clap*Clap* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess I'll be busy this week end playing these fine rpgs but which first?


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 21, 2006)

Found with 1 minute.  Works g6 rom trim/ soft reset dofat.


----------



## ROMz (Oct 21, 2006)

SoftReset + 4xdma + Force R/W + Trim works perfect on M3 Micro-SD


----------



## simpson17 (Oct 21, 2006)

holy shit 3rpgs


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 21, 2006)

What do you know three good games in a row  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but there seems to be something wrong with the video in children of mana.

P.S im not even sure i understand what this game is supposed to be about.


----------



## Siio (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anybody know the save type this game uses?  I'm trying to add this game to my romlistds.txt for my EZ Flash IV.. but I new to this and I have no idea how to figure out what the save type is.


----------



## [Jez] (Oct 21, 2006)

for secrte did anyone else put "nicked this game"?


----------



## Torte (Oct 21, 2006)

Just like others have said, ahem, ZOMG!  The DS has been really lacking in decent RPGs since the first good one Mario & Luigi, but now a triple whammy, and now it's my exam period here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Been trying to finish up Swordcraft 2 while finishing up my Spyro FAQ while finishing up some more top 10 lists for GameFAQs too.  Gah, gotta go to library to return my overdue book now before it closes... exits.


----------



## heronic (Oct 21, 2006)

rpg weekend ! 

these will keep us busy until final fantasy 3 english gets released


----------



## jhoff80 (Oct 21, 2006)

And whats really awesome is that the three RPG's are pretty much all entirely different in style too, so if you get bored with one you can just switch to the others.


----------



## basilimux (Oct 21, 2006)

WOW! 4 RPGs!

And I got 4 exams next week.


----------



## defkickjam (Oct 21, 2006)

how do i downlaod it


----------



## TheStump (Oct 21, 2006)

"Thus the dry spell has ended for all of the DS owners, and now everyone is stuck with the decision on what RPG they wish to play and finish first."
-The End


----------



## XmemphistoX (Oct 21, 2006)

QUOTE(defkickjam @ Oct 21 2006 said:


> _-trashed-_



Read the rules.  You're not going to get any help around here.


----------



## Chanser (Oct 21, 2006)

Use Google or phone the police on how to download?

Anyway 3 RPG's unbelievable!


----------



## junfeng85 (Oct 21, 2006)

you all are so fast! cannot find downloads but i'll just wait patiently. really want to try out this game.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay, finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope it's as good as I hoped.


----------



## dLHa (Oct 21, 2006)

I like how can control the main character and all the button commands with your stylus, although it can be annoying sometimes when you click on things you didn't intend to. So far, it seems really really easy; nothing to difficult. I thought the intro movie/video was completely pointless. It had very little background story to it.


Anyone try WiFi out yet?

Also, M3 CF users can use *Software Reset, 4x DMA, Trim Rom*


----------



## zragnarok (Oct 21, 2006)

is the game kinda "slow loading" for anyone else... it almosts feels like im playing on a PSP when i enter or exit a building and wait like 5 seconds for the black screen.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 21, 2006)

It's official this game get branded as another attempt at a game let alone a rpg.


----------



## Rayout (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not having slow loading but it seems to take forever to save:

Using supercard SD with faster play/restart/patch cartridge/trim enabled


----------



## Hypnotoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Game isn't slow to load, and saving is a breeze on a G6Lite over here.


----------



## waiwai (Oct 21, 2006)

YES!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2006)

This game is kinda disapointing. Had an open mind after all the reviews said it was average but sadly for me it is.

Back to Mana and then give this another go.


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Oct 21, 2006)

This game rocks,perfect for the lazy rpger who is sick of giving commands.The best part of the game is the immense opportunity to level.even getting hit improves your stats!


----------



## agrikki (Oct 21, 2006)

GOD DAMNIT I HAVE ALOT TO STUDY TODAY :'(

I wish RPG's were less time consuming


----------



## skywarp (Oct 21, 2006)

I've only played it for about an hour, but so far it plays like a really old school action rpg, maybe it will become more interesting...


----------



## Scorpin200 (Oct 21, 2006)

For real more like boring though i just have no idea where they were going with the story if you can say that it has one at all, and with two way better rpg's out that people are familar with why bother. I think this system has enough rpg's on the other hand the wii already has 3 fps type games, and the system isn't even out yet. This is just like nintendo to make something like the zapper without any games that actually support it,but the wii looks to be the only system to get it right by having all types of games out of the gate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 21, 2006)

I tried Contact to the second island.. and I must say it's fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the gameplay and the interaction with characters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This game gets 8/10 preview score from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Once I've finished it, I might give it even more. It looks really interesting. I like the graphical style and the battlesystem. Tho one thing that bothers me, when an enemy attacks u and you aren't in battlemode there's a really good tune (which u really want to elaborate) then when u switch to battlemode the music suddenly isn't any good at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the fact there's programmers stuff in it too


----------



## Csibe (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi, anybody knows why I can't save in this game?It shows that it save and when i try to load there is nothing to load.M3miniSD , latest gm and loader.I've tried with these setting in this topic but i still cant save. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plz help me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thx


----------



## Akoji (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah at first the game is quite easy , but wait to get at the second boss , the game become way more hard , and the story sticken , i played the jap. version and i enjoyed it , now im playing it in english and i still enjoy my play , im more knife based this time. Give some time to this game and after sometime messing with the leveling system and the cooking it get real fun.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Oct 21 2006 said:


> For real more like boring though i just have no idea where they were going with the story if you can say that it has one at all, and with two way better rpg's out that people are familar with why bother. I think this system has enough rpg's on the other hand the wii already has 3 fps type games, and the system isn't even out yet. This is just like nintendo to make something like the zapper without any games that actually support it,but the wii looks to be the only system to get it right by having all types of games out of the gate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've read your post three times and I still don't get it


----------



## SYN7HOR (Oct 21, 2006)

Argh. I'm too old for RPGs. I need a new New super Mario bros.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Oct 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Oct 21 2006 said:


> For real more like boring though i just have no idea where they were going with the story if you can say that it has one at all, and with two way better rpg's out that people are familar with why bother. I think this system has enough rpg's on the other hand the wii already has 3 fps type games, and the system isn't even out yet. This is just like nintendo to make something like the zapper without any games that actually support it,but the wii looks to be the only system to get it right by having all types of games out of the gate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zapper . . . gate. . .  ftw?!


----------



## apofaz (Oct 21, 2006)

this game is so hard. i can't beat the stone-dude on the second island.


----------



## Akoji (Oct 21, 2006)

Well the trick is to get your special bar to 5 and don't use skill utill the boss , so at the boss you can spam 5 water spell in his face


----------



## defkickjam (Oct 22, 2006)

how do i downlaod it


----------



## NDSlinker (Oct 22, 2006)

read the rules foo bfore u ask tht kind of question.


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 22, 2006)

QUOTE(defkickjam @ Oct 21 2006 said:


> -trashed-


With the internet. Try clicking the link...if that doesn't work try right clicking and choose "save as". Hope that helps!

*Edit
Oh make sure you have internet and a web browser and room on your hard drive!


----------



## kelvinate (Oct 22, 2006)

is anyone getting a weird effect on the ship map? it seems its not displaying corectly.


----------



## jive (Oct 22, 2006)

this is one great great game, much more innovative than mana (just pressing A button all the time...).

75 inventory spots for each weapons and food, won't get boring anytime soon.
everything is very mysterious, and you can cook! how much greater can it get?

has anyone found out yet how to get the candy from the two children in the first town?


----------



## apofaz (Oct 22, 2006)

QUOTE(jive @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> this is one great great game, much more innovative than mana (just pressing A button all the time...).



yeah, it's more like pressing the B button all the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




still it's fun because the atmosphere is great, but fighting.... i don't know... somehow Pokemon Mystery dungeonish


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kelvinate @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> is anyone getting a weird effect on the ship map? it seems its not displaying corectly.
> 
> looks fine on my SuperCard Lite...
> 
> ...


I was able to beat him on the second try...
his only attack that WILL hurt you is when he does the earthquake...you can dodge all the other attacks...
attack his hands until he raises them, then press B to go out of fighting mode and run to the other side of the screen...that way he won't hit you...and the falling rocks are easy to dodge, just look where they are heading and avoid that place...he's got another attack which will take some HP from you and heal him, you can dodge it too, but it needs some luck...be sure to have some food with you

just in case you don't already have it, you should get the Knuckle Mole outfit first, it's hidden inside the cave...there's some worker inside the cave, just wait a few seconds and he will take off his clothes...it will give you much more HP than the Mr. Cuisine and Aqua Shot outfits


the atmosphere of the game reminds me much of Secret of Evermore...
the combat system is weird, though...and it sucks that your Max-HP decreases everytime you die...what were they thinking?


----------



## apofaz (Oct 22, 2006)

fu** - i didn't know my max-hp decreases everytime I died - and I've already died very very often


----------



## Killermech (Oct 22, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> fu** - i didn't know my max-hp decreases everytime I died - and I've already died very very often



It doesn't, I just tried it and woke up with the same max hp as when I died.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 22, 2006)

This game is great. I just beat the boss at Ft. Eagle and I have a lot of fun. Definitly better than CoM.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(apofaz @ Oct 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > fu** - i didn't know my max-hp decreases everytime I died - and I've already died very very often
> ...


maybe my Max HP was raised temporarily because of some food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just beat the 3rd boss (the one where the floor color changes)...man, did he get on my nerves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used like 7 potions to beat him...and it takes forever until you can hit him, because you have to beat those f*cking soldiers before you can hit him (WHY??) and they respawn before you can beat them all...


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 22, 2006)

I just beat that boss too. He was really annoying in comparison to the stone boss who was much easier.


----------



## Csibe (Oct 22, 2006)

So everybody can save in this game, thats why you dont help me, or just dont care about others.
Plz somebody just say to me honestly that the error is in my stuff.Thx.


----------



## Csibe (Oct 22, 2006)

All right, problem solved!!!


----------



## Rykar (Oct 22, 2006)

Has anyone gotten Contact Mode at the start menu to work, I just get white screens when  I select it.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Oct 22, 2006)

okay running on latest firmware, version of supercard software, and well, after the title screen, game selection screen, I get a screen with some sort of doctor with a can running around, and nothing else. It's a supercard cf with a 2gb ultraII sandisk card..

Music is playing, but i cant seem to interact with the game? wtf? The cat is running around but eh?


----------



## apofaz (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Lonely Soul @ Oct 23 2006 said:


> okay running on latest firmware, version of supercard software, and well, after the title screen, game selection screen, I get a screen with some sort of doctor with a can running around, and nothing else. It's a supercard cf with a 2gb ultraII sandisk card..
> 
> Music is playing, but i cant seem to interact with the game? wtf? The cat is running around but eh?



LOL
i hope you know the DS has a touchscreen... click on it and the professor


----------



## Lonely Soul (Oct 23, 2006)

oh god.


----------



## Vidnez (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Rykar @ Oct 22 2006 said:


> Has anyone gotten Contact Mode at the start menu to work, I just get white screens whenÂ I select it.



Same here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I use G6 lite.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Oct 23 2006 said:


> LOL
> i hope you know the DS has a touchscreen... click on it and the professor



I thought I had a problem on my G6. I pressed all the buttons, I clicked almost in every spot an the touch screen and I had the same problem.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After 3-4 re-writes, I touched the professor and I went --->


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Lacrimosa @ Oct 23 2006 said:


> QUOTE(apofaz @ Oct 23 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...




Yeah, sometimes the touch screen works, sometimes it doesnt
I usally have to press a button to get him to move, then use the touchscreen
tis weird


----------



## ucablca (Oct 23, 2006)

This game is great, but one annoyance is on the 5th island called Aegis (desert island). There are all these places to dig, but I don't have the "Monk" suit yet which is required for digging, unless I just somehow missed it earlier in the game or something.  Will be annoying to have to go back and find all those hidden places again in the pyramids.

Also, Contact Mode works fine for me -- have added three people so far to my WiFiworld who have given me skills.  I think the max is 8 people per character.  I'm using M3 MiniSD.


----------



## skywarp (Oct 23, 2006)

QUOTE(ucablca @ Oct 23 2006 said:


> This game is great, but one annoyance is on the 5th island called Aegis (desert island). There are all these places to dig, but I don't have the "Monk" suit yet which is required for digging, unless I just somehow missed it earlier in the game or something.Â Will be annoying to have to go back and find all those hidden places again in the pyramids.
> 
> Also, Contact Mode works fine for me -- have added three people so far to my WiFiworld who have given me skills.Â I think the max is 8 people per character.Â I'm using M3 MiniSD.



I don't think you need to actually dig anything, that's more of a sidequest. But you do get the monk costume way earlier, it's on the 2nd regular island, 3rd if you count the cooking one.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 23, 2006)

Can someone tell me where I have to go or what I have to do in Aegis?


----------



## arcy (Oct 24, 2006)

For those that are having problems with "contact mode" for the G6 Lite:

At first I did the basic setup, safe boot with trim rom with the latest firmware. I've been playing the game since but just recently I tried contact mode and got the two white screens. after reading that it was reported working, i decided to try writing the rom a different way. this time i chose "doFAT with trim rom" and now contact mode works. 

with that being said, I am anxious to try this mode out. my friend code is : 4553-4851-4192


----------



## Killermech (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Oct 23 2006 said:


> Can someone tell me where I have to go or what I have to do in Aegis?



After being in the pyramid where you are required to have that specific item to enter. Go out and back to the town, go outside the pyramid there and you will find an archaeologist there who needs someone to protect him. When getting to the last room he follows you, there is a secret room to the east. There you will be required to have all the four elemental suits, so if you don't have them yet. You better go back and get them. After you are done with that part you will get the item and can go to the main pyramid. You should be alright from this part on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for those parts you can dig up, yea they are only a sidequest. The item you get from gathering all the parts may seem good. But it will be crap as soon as you get to the next island. So save the 10k you need for the deed as well as you will need it later on. You can always return here later if you are still curious about it though.

You get the royal sword with 25 damage. But you also get huge penalties when using it.


----------



## SYN7HOR (Oct 24, 2006)

This actually looks to be very good. I like what I have seen so far. Stilistically it's really neat. Far better than Children of Mana if you ask me.


----------



## sketch143 (Oct 25, 2006)

wow, the bosses are so hard that it's not even fun to play anymore..


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 25, 2006)

Which boss do you speak of? they are hard at first, but with the right strategy and enough healing items they are beatable.


----------



## sketch143 (Oct 25, 2006)

hmmm.. the robot console after battling Lester @ the military base.. the one with the floors that change colors


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok I'm at the part with the thief... and he's trying to open the door.  And I have absolutely noooo clue what to do...


----------



## sandreezy (Oct 28, 2006)

talk to him and he trys to attack you


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Oct 28, 2006)

It won't let me click him >.<
edit: nvm... figured it out...


----------



## Qpido (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anyone else have problems with this game?
It freezes up on me alot, especially during battles.
I've had to replay several hours to undo the damage!

Q~


----------

